# Interesting treatment for a roll top neck,,,,feminine



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375276581422753712/


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is interesting! Looks like it would be fairly easy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How clever!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a chain *7 or 8 and sc through .... Would be fun experimenting with colours. 
You could make a graduated bead necklace effect by making the spaces in between wider


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am going to try this on a hat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea!! Thanks


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Another great pin ... many thanks!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Now thats looks good, as I dont like a rolled top edge, to me is always looks unfinished, but that makes it look classy, very nice


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Neat finish


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That's a good idea, thanks for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty finish,thanks for posting.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice. Gives the edge a finished look.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

looks very nice. great idea


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Really like it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I love that idea. I must try it.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice way to dress up a top.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I've also seen this on Pinterest.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

how neat!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. Excellent idea...


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much will definitely be trying this.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, how interesting. I really like this look and it doesn't appear to be very difficult. Will have to play around with this idea. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I may try that neckline on my Granddaughter's next sweater! Thanks.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

You are all very welcome please post the pics I would love to see them,,,, and to hear your review of the tutorial,,,tips and hints


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you. That's beautiful!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

so pretty, love it, ty!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thanks!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the photos and hear the directions.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

What a beautiful finish for a sweater. So easy to do and simple. Thanks for sharing it with us. Will give it a try this fall.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

zookeeper1 said:


> What a beautiful finish for a sweater. So easy to do and simple. Thanks for sharing it with us. Will give it a try this fall.


What are the directions?


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

bp42168 said:


> What are the directions?


I couldn't find the written directions but It looks simple enough to figure out.If you read through the posts (page 1 about 4th post)I have made a guess at the directions...
Good luck and please post a picture if you try and your findings.


----------

